
We found the perfect VP of sales, and we didn’t hire him - jrom
https://medium.com/an-honest-startup-story/we-found-the-perfect-vp-of-sales-and-we-didnt-hire-him-2f9403c0931d
======
sindrehei
Good post, but in your opinion WHEN should you hire a VP of sales, as it seems
like you don't have any immediate plans to hire a sales executive. And what's
the difference between a VP of sales and a sales manager?

